# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Cfar mendimi keni per keto figura ?

## EuroStar1

Te gith i njihni keto figura fetare.

Deshiroja te dija opinionin tuaj se sa kan bere keto figura per kombin tone dhe sa kan qene te demshem

----------


## EuroStar1

Po jap mendimin tim qe eshte per dy personat ne mes te fotos sepse dy te tjeret sipas mendimit tim kan qene me neutral.

_Sa i kan sherbyer kombit per mire:_ 

Une nuk njoh asnje te mire qe keta kan bere


*Sa i kan sherbyer per keq kombit tone:*

1)- Po mundohen te degjenerojn gjuhen Shqipe ne Greqisht dhe Arabisht

2)- Po mundohen te ndryshojne kulturen Shqiptare (Traditat dhe Paraqitjen)

3)- Po mundohen te percajn kombin Shqiptar me propaganda fetare

4)- Po vendosin kulte ne prona te Shqiptareve me preteks qe i perkasin kulteve historikisht

5)- Me bezdisin gjat gjith dites kembanat e kishes dhe britmat e hoxhes

----------


## ganimet

> Te gith i njihni keto figura fetare.
> 
> Deshiroja te dija opinionin tuaj se sa kan bere keto figura per kombin tone dhe sa kan qene te demshem


Kta po rrikan bashk e neve na perqan ,sikur ju shko per shtati.
Eh kush e mban  T ;MENQURIN ME MIR SE BUDALLAJ:

----------


## injejti

HHHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

hajgarallok hesapi

----------


## extrem

> Te gith i njihni keto figura fetare.


*As qe e kam iden kush jan keta.*

----------


## ximi_abedini

> *Sa i kan sherbyer per keq kombit tone:*
> 
> 1)- Po mundohen te degjenerojn gjuhen Shqipe ne Greqisht dhe Arabisht


gjeje sepaku nje hoxh shqiptar i cili mundohet te degjeneroj gjuhen shqipe dhe qe i udheron te tjeret te flasin vetem arabisht 

nese i shikon shqiptaret qe jetojn jasht atdheut ata qe jan njerz fetar ne shtepit e tyre flitet shqip edhe pse shum jan lind dhe rrit jasht atdheut sepse feja te urdheron te mbrosh idntitetin kombtar dhe gjuhen qe ke ndersa te ato familje qe nuk jan fetare shum rrall ne shtepit e tyre flitet shqip

----------


## EuroStar1

> gjeje sepaku nje hoxh shqiptar i cili mundohet te degjeneroj gjuhen shqipe dhe qe i udheron te tjeret te flasin vetem arabisht 
> 
> nese i shikon shqiptaret qe jetojn jasht atdheut ata qe jan njerz fetar ne shtepit e tyre flitet shqip edhe pse shum jan lind dhe rrit jasht atdheut sepse feja te urdheron te mbrosh idntitetin kombtar dhe gjuhen qe ke ndersa te ato familje qe nuk jan fetare shum rrall ne shtepit e tyre flitet shqip


ximi, une kur takoj nje shok e pershendes shqip, po ti ? Mos me thuaj qe nuk i thua es selamu alejkum we rahmetullahi we berekatu. Ose kur me pyesin si i ke nga shtepia , une i them mire ka dashur Zoti, Ndersa ju : Elhamdulilah etj , se po ti permend te gjitha do me duhet te mbush gjith faqet vetem une.

Mos me thuaj qe nuk jan te verteta keto qe shkruajta , se pastaj nuk do te besoj per asgje.

Dhe ketu fillon asimilim i gjuhes shqipe deri ne shfarosjen e saje.

A mos kemi pak fjale te huazuara nga Turqit ? Me qindra fjale dashje pa dashje perdor edhe une cdo dite.

----------


## MafiaWarz

> gjeje sepaku nje *hoxh shqiptar* i cili mundohet te degjeneroj gjuhen shqipe dhe qe i udheron te tjeret te flasin vetem arabisht 
> 
> nese i shikon shqiptaret qe jetojn jasht atdheut ata qe jan njerz fetar ne shtepit e tyre flitet shqip edhe pse shum jan lind dhe rrit jasht atdheut sepse feja te urdheron te mbrosh idntitetin kombtar dhe gjuhen qe ke ndersa te ato familje qe nuk jan fetare shum rrall ne shtepit e tyre flitet shqip




Ja nje per kete Shqiptar se paku  flet Shqip nuk e di eshte apo jo   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ja nje per kete Shqiptar se paku  flet Shqip nuk e di eshte apo jo   
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqk-3PJBhbU


Ky eshte zeri yt, do e kesh montuar ti kete se hoxha nuk thot ashtu ... Hoxha thot te shkruash dhe te flasesh Arabisht  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Disa

Teme shum palidhje.......po si mos te jet palidhje,kur po dihet se kushe e ka hap,Injoranti me i madhe i forumit.

----------


## ganimet

> HHHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> hajgarallok hesapi


Po na trego mer vlla qka per te qeshur ktu te qeshum te gjith .Mjaft kemi qar ,n e ket rast flas per vete e ndoshta bera gabim ti pergjithsoj .
Sipas Fes kta nuk guxojn te rrin bashk,te pakten kshtu na kshillojn neve ,apo ndoshta per ta :::::ßper  lideret shpirtror ska te bej kjo dispozit fetare.
Nese i referohemi fes qe kta thrrasin ,lere qe kan probleme me ne ,por ata kan edhe me vetveten.Feja qe ndikohet nga kombi sesht fe apo me mir then esht fe e shpikur ose, ose vet feja per shum teolog spjegohet qe mund te dyshosh se ligjirimi i till esht  e shpikur nga mendja e teologut .
Shif rastin e hogjollarve tan kur rrrin e bisedojn me dinsuzet,me njerzit e dyshimt me vlera morale e fetare..a nuk esht kjo sjellje jo islame apo une e kom gabim.
apo edhe sjellja e muslimanve qe nuk bejn zeee para padrejtsive te anti fetarve qe i nenqmuan i zhvishen nga feja  te tri besimet.
Ky bektashiu lart e do kombin me shum se Zotin e qe esht ne kundershtim te plot me fen .
Ky shkodrani sja lesho rrugen kti ne te majt.
Thjesht po behet pazar fesh ku artikujt nuk mungojn e te gjitha llojeve si dimrore e verore ne nji thes.

----------


## MafiaWarz

E gjithe jeta eshte politik, varet vetem cfare lloji eshte ajo.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> E gjithe jeta eshte politik, varet vetem cfare lloji eshte ajo.


Nuk tregove se cfar mendon ti rreth ketij bashkimi qe tregojn keta prijës fetar ?!

Kush kerkon perçarjen ketu, keta qe kan lidhur besen ne kete foto, apo Ojroylli qe kerkon ti perçan keta ?!

----------


## EuroStar1

> Nuk tregove se cfar mendon ti rreth ketij bashkimi qe tregojn keta prijës fetar ?!
> 
> Kush kerkon perçarjen ketu, keta qe kan lidhur besen ne kete foto, apo Ojroylli qe kerkon ti perçan keta ?!


Meqe ra fjala per miqesin dhe percarjen mes feve




> 5:51.	O ju që besuat! Mos zini miq as jehuditë, e as të krishterët. Ata janë miq të njëri-tjetrit. E kush prej jush i miqëson ata, ai është prej tyre. Vërtet All-llahu nuk vë në rrugë të drejtë popullin zullumqar.


Ja edhe nje tjeter e papare, te armiqson edhe me prinderit nese nuk beson 





> 9:23.	O ju që besuat, mos u ofroni miqësi (dashuri) prindërve tuaj, as vëllezërve tuaj, nëse ata vlerësojnë mosbesimin kundër besimit. E kush prej jush miqësohet me ta, ata janë mizorë.

----------


## EuroStar1

*^
^
^*
 :pa dhembe:  Shiko lart ganimet



> Sipas Fes kta nuk guxojn te rrin bashk,te pakten kshtu na kshillojn neve ,apo ndoshta per ta :::::ßper  lideret shpirtror ska te bej kjo dispozit fetare.
> Nese i referohemi fes qe kta thrrasin ,lere qe kan probleme me ne ,por ata kan edhe me vetveten.

----------


## dardaniAU

per mue keto figura fetare kane ber shume per popullaten shqiptare dhe per kombin ne pergjethsi, vete shterngimi i duarve te gjithe s'bashku tregon nje unitet te shqiptaret  dhe nje tolerance fetare mese veti!qka per mue do te thote shume, kisha pasure deshir qe kjo foto te jete e vendosur gjithkunde edhe ne xhamija edhe ne kisha edhe ne qytete dhe qyteza!

----------


## EuroStar1

> per mue keto figura fetare kane ber shume per popullaten shqiptare dhe per kombin ne pergjethsi, vete shterngimi i duarve te gjithe s'bashku tregon nje unitet te shqiptaret  dhe nje tolerance fetare mese veti!qka per mue do te thote shume, kisha pasure deshir qe kjo foto te jete e vendosur gjithkunde edhe ne xhamija edhe ne kisha edhe ne qytete dhe qyteza!


PO, por cfar thot kurani se? Ja se ndoshta se ke lexuar mire




> 5:51. O ju që besuat! Mos zini miq as jehuditë, e as të krishterët. Ata janë miq të njëri-tjetrit. E kush prej jush i miqëson ata, ai është prej tyre. Vërtet All-llahu nuk vë në rrugë të drejtë popullin zullumqar.

----------


## Ermedin

Nuk e di se kush është përçarës, një i shitur në masonizëm (ndoshta) apo këta!?
Nuk e di se kush është shqiptar, një që flet e ka barbarizuar gjuhën apo këta që
greqishten edhe arabishten i përdorin për çështjet fetare e jo për çështje tjera?! Kot!

A po më tregon këtë konizmën tënde, pse gjashtëkëndësh e pëlqen shumë figurën?!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Nuk e di se kush është përçarës, një i shitur në masonizëm (ndoshta) apo këta!?
> Nuk e di se kush është shqiptar, një që flet e ka barbarizuar gjuhën apo këta që
> greqishten edhe arabishten i përdorin për çështjet fetare e jo për çështje tjera?! Kot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Kur ju djeg miza nen kapuc, behni mbrojtes te njeri tjetrit se keni hall se moret fund
> ...


6 Kendesh ? Kupton ndo pak nga fizika ti apo ja fut ashtu sa per te thene ?

Simboli Atomit, e din se cfar shenje ka ?

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Meqe ra fjala per miqesin dhe percarjen mes feve
> 
> 
> 
> Ja edhe nje tjeter e papare, te armiqson edhe me prinderit nese nuk beson


Pikerisht kjo eshte toleranca : S'besoi si ti, s'pajtohem por te respektoi !

----------

